# Best Apple service provider in Saskatoon?



## Tomac (Dec 31, 2002)

Howdy,

A friend of mine experienced an unsettling event with her iBook -- 14" 1Ghz G4 model. 

It was plugged in, and when she returned to use it, she felt a "shock". Static discharge, or something like that. The outcome is that her iBook will not turn on and is DEAD. Won't turn on or anything. 

She phoned up Apple and the only option they mentioned, was to take it into a local service dealer -- she's in Saskatoon. I know of this search tool but she just wondered where might be the best place to go to? Gathering opinions from you nice folks.

Thanks a bunch.









(Sorry, I just realized I should have put this in Mac Help & Troubleshooting. Feel free to move it.)


----------



## kevkwas (Feb 24, 2004)

Ive had my G5 in at, http://www.neural-net.ca/
very good service.

kevkwas


----------

